# Being LGBTQ and not liking the culture



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Sensational said:


> I don’t have time to go back to each post and respond right now because I gotta work.
> 
> But the main thing I wanted to say that someone brought up that I mentioned was counter shaming.
> 
> ...


So you just ignored completely what I said where nowhere I demanded anything from you, criticized or canceled your impression, well done.
If you want open dialogue then I suggest trying to actually read posts instead of paying attention only to things that you don't like.
Of course, you would get some "flacks" from those who may be partial to the subject or come from different assumptions, but the forum shouldn't be limited by this.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Allostasis said:


> So you just ignored completely what I said where nowhere I demanded anything from you, criticized or canceled your impression, well done.
> If you want open dialogue then I suggest trying to actually read posts instead of paying attention only to things that you don't like.
> Of course, you would get some "flacks" from those who may be partial to the subject or come from different assumptions, but the forum shouldn't be limited by this.


I think that was meant for everyone else but you!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

This was a reasonable question.

I am bisexual yes.

I truly do get off to men and women.

And yes I probably do get annoyed dealing with biphobia from lesbians and also dealing with creepy bored couples. And stupid dudes that try to date bi chicks so they can try to fuck 2 chicks. But I don’t believe it was my baseline for most of what I brought up. They were examples of things I come across, again from my perspective. I’m not saying I’m right with anything. That was part of why I was curious if anyone else has come across sorta sees collective group as a fetished subculture off side show type bizarre stuff.

I don’t have a hard time identifying and stating I’m bisexual. I understand in your case why you don’t state if on the Kinsey scale your closer to heterosexual and also if you just date men.

But I do date both men and women.

Do I think it’s easier. Probably in some ways. But just to be clear my kids say I come off more so girlie butch or chapstick like. While I’m not inherently someone who people meet and just presume is gay or bisexual. If the topic comes up and they discover I am bisexual usually no one is shocked by this.

I am a manager and I have been called a lesbian bitch plenty by staff and clients I have interacted with. This is usually more so because at work I often wear athleisure clothing. Also I’m a woman in charge who doesn’t come off girly. While I have long hair and put on mascara the rest of me looks more like androgynous. So I need to be clear I’m not like fitting into a perfect box of female normative appearance myself. But no I don’t appear blatantly ‘butch’.

However yes I do have two teenaged daughters I had young. Yes I was married to a man. However while I can pass as hetero normative, I’d say I’m probably right on the line. Just as far as answering your questions. I wouldn’t say I just nicely fit into the hetero normative box in itself either.

I can’t really speak to the bisexual experience just my own. But frankly I don’t feel I fit in with either hetero normative community or how I perceive a lot of gay community.

I should mention but I really don’t want it to be focus in this. But I was in an abusive relationship with my ex husband and a lot of that did have to do with him trying to beat the gay outta me. I left him years ago. And it is certainly not current in my life. But I wouldn’t say I’ve had it easier being bisexual with some of that prior experience.

I have absolutely no clue what a gay man goes through at all.

I can gauge how my girlfriends who have been more butch than me go through some stuff as my being there and seeing how they can be treated or also observing some friends.

I certainly don’t think gay people can choose to be straight. But I don’t mind you asking. . Again referring to gay people I know.

If I can’t choose to be straight or gay I wouldn’t expect that of either direction.

I am a more gay leaning bisexual. But no I am not a full on lesbian I get aroused by and like men too. But I fall for chicks easier. I just didn’t realize that til into my 30s because prior I had mostly dated men probably out of convenience and access.

And probably also because while I like conventional people in attraction that tends to be across the board. I am not attracted to eccentric subculture of men or women. I can sway on liking masculine males or females, or more femme males and females but I am put off from eccentric subculture regardless. It just seems from my perception that the gay community has more eccentricity in subculture that is fetishized than in hetero culture. And wouldn’t I possibly be a good person to weigh in and give a perspective on that?



WickerDeer said:


> I'm curious about your thoughts about bisexuality because I just wonder if there is a gulf between bisexual experience and other lgbtq experiences.
> 
> But do you think that it's easier for you as a bisexual person to blend in with what is "normal" if you want to? Like you could choose to just date men and since you're gender identity fits your assigned-at-birth gender, you would be able to be "normal" looking to everyone pretty easily (without as much effort)...still get married, still date, still have a romantic life.
> 
> ...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Um if you look closer I thanked you. And said I appreciated you did not do that




Allostasis said:


> So you just ignored completely what I said where nowhere I demanded anything from you, criticized or canceled your impression, well done.
> If you want open dialogue then I suggest trying to actually read posts instead of paying attention only to things that you don't like.
> Of course, you would get some "flacks" from those who may be partial to the subject or come from different assumptions, but the forum shouldn't be limited by this.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

Well, I get what @Sensational is saying.
To lots of the people who don't live in the big cities, lots of the footage that comes from the Gay Pride Parades for example, turns off a lot of people.
Of course, this doesn't represent the entire LGBT community. The vast majority of LGBT people are normal and just want people to mind their own business.
But those pictures are what most of the world sees. Regardless of whether you as an individual support what those people are doing, there are just as many who don't.

Now, that might be what you are going for. If that's the case, then great. But it's not really helping those in less fortunate positions than yourself.
For example, people who are LGBT but live in extremely conservative households where they will be financially and emotionally isolated if they get disowned.
If the first picture that comes into their heads of the gay community is people marching through the streets in BDSM gear, then they are much more likely going to be isolated, or keep that part of themselves hidden.
Those factors also don't help with trying to get gay rights established in more conservative countries (such as those in the Middle East and Eastern Europe). It's counter productive behaviour IMO.

This phenomenon is not just in LGBT realm either. 
I'm more conservative, but I find that most people who go driving around in groups with confederate flags proudly hanging from their cars to be embarrassing because of the implications.
It doesn't mean that those people are representatives to all conservatives, but it doesn't help when it comes to painting the right picture of what that group is trying to represent.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes this a lot of what I was trying to get at. Obviously for lack of better wording.





ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> Well, I get what @Sensational is saying.
> To lots of the people who don't live in the big cities, lots of the footage that comes from the Gay Pride Parades for example, turns off a lot of people.
> Of course, this doesn't represent the entire LGBT community. The vast majority of LGBT people are normal and just want people to mind their own business.
> But those pictures are what most of the world sees. Regardless of whether you as an individual support what those people are doing, there are just as many who don't.
> ...


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

I find this thread interesting but it raises so many questions, particularly : 

what is the mockery you talk about ? 

how do you define LGBTQ culture ? What are the tropes ? Some emphasis on flamboyance, in aesthetics but also in emotional expressivity ? some affinity with leftist political orientation ? Ability to celebrate more informal fluid form of relationships compared to the very monogamous traditional heterosexual family and culture ? Proclaimed affinity with some art form sometimes excavated from obscure corners of history ? Seeing one's body as a symbol you can play with rather that a given you're trapped into ?

Lol, I feel like I'm accumulating stereotypes here : for one, the overwhelming of LGBTQ people I know haven't turned those figures into a lifestyle at all ; and second, those tropes are maybe more oriented towards gay culture than lesbian culture (which is less visible in the media).

But regardless of that, I can understand how some of those cultural stuffs can attract non LGBTQ persons disappointed with the way heterosexuality is represented. I'll offer myself as an example of the young heterosexual woman : the classical stuff of being a good wife getting married or raising children is not attractive to me at all any longer and there's no alternative in representation in the "heterosexual culture" (if it makes sense to talk about "heterosexual culture" but in TV a celibate childless heterosexual woman of 30's or so is still frequently depicted as some lost chaotic person who is having trouble settling in, not as a real embraceable life choice). So yeah, such tropes associated with LGBTQ culture are more relatable for me than many of the representations available elsewhere. 

I think that's just why LGBTQ culture attracts people beyond the LGBTQ orientation but I don't necessarily think that's a bad thing ? Intermingling of cultures is a natural thing, they grow and change by being open. 

Though I guess I can see how some teenagers that sparks some existential crisis asking "but wouldn't I be bisexual in spite of having only been attracted to opposite gender persons" could annoy bisexual and homosexual people who have undergone personal struggles trying to gain respect and acceptance around their sexual orientation. I think the key is avoiding that some persons take on struggles and make claims in the name of a suffering or trials that is basically ... not theirs to take or something.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

People do a lot of cringe shit to attract each others, sexually or not. They care too much about what they want and too little about what they need. LGBT is nothing different from any other group.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Sensational said:


> Um if you look closer I thanked you. And said I appreciated you did not do that


Then it seems I read too much into your post and misinterpreted it, my bad.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

The eccentricity you talk about is only one “area” of LGBTQ culture, from what I have seen. It is purposefully loud to help support those who are newly out with their identities but are not accepted by their society, to provide a haven for “differentness”. I would hesitate to say that it doesn’t serve a good purpose. It isn’t a mockery of LGBTQ, it is a mockery of societal conventions in general to give a LGBTQ person some room to explore.

I have seen other LGBTQ communities that are not that way at all. I don’t think you are alone in wanting a more conventional community... and my guess is that as non-hetero sexualities are more and more accepted, the super outlandish side of the subculture will no longer be necessary. However, it would be a shame to see it disappear entirely. It does do a lot to help liberate everyone’s repressed sexuality and how they approach gender identities, not just LGBTQ.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Fair!
And I do agree I myself would not want to see it go. Entirely myself. There is a niche subculture of people who live their life colorful in expression and I’m not trying to suppress that.

I do see a lot of fetishized behavior that I think comes from many actual trisexuals, but also bisexuals etc often married ones etc. This is where I’m seeing some of the most bizarre fetishized behavior that I think makes a mockery.

Even my daughter she is 17. She’s very LGBTQ supportive. Wanted to go to pride. And she wanted to dress like a fruit loop as far as I was concerned. I told her independently do as she wishes and that I understand it’s a society norm to celebrate it with her generation and gay friends that way. But I told her not only would I not participate, but that I would absolutely not parade around with anyone dressed like rainbow bright in costume for fun saying they are fighting for my representation. When I explained to her that I use Halloween and costume parties and themed party nights to be colorful etc. not to express or defend my orientation or sexuality. I told her stripping everything down to it’s core raw. People having the right to love And have sex with who they want at it’s core is a human right. The smoke and mirrors shit to defend not a fan. That does not mean I can’t appreciate the spectrum of the culture like drag themed costume shows etc in gay clubs. Or theme nights. etc



Squirt said:


> The eccentricity you talk about is only one “area” of LGBTQ culture, from what I have seen. It is purposefully loud to help support those who are newly out with their identities but are not accepted by their society, to provide a haven for “differentness”. I would hesitate to say that it doesn’t serve a good purpose. It isn’t a mockery of LGBTQ, it is a mockery of societal conventions in general to give a LGBTQ person some room to explore.
> 
> I have seen other LGBTQ communities that are not that way at all. I don’t think you are alone in wanting a more conventional community... and my guess is that as non-hetero sexualities are more and more accepted, the super outlandish side of the subculture will no longer be necessary. However, it would be a shame to see it disappear entirely. It does do a lot to help liberate everyone’s repressed sexuality and how they approach gender identities, not just LGBTQ.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Sensational said:


> I don’t have time to go back to each post and respond right now because I gotta work.
> 
> But the main thing I wanted to say that someone brought up that I mentioned was counter shaming.
> 
> ...


i don't intend to carry on the conversation because i already said what i wanted to say, but i think you should calm down. nobody is cancelling you or telling you that you're not allowed to express your opinions. being criticized or not immediately validated is not the same as being "cancelled." being questioned is not being "dismissed." in fact, it's the opposite, because it opens up a dialogue that could potentially allow the "other side" to broaden their horizons and change their opinions. you've already sparked quite a bit of dialogue here, so i don't see in what way you think you're being silenced.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Sensational said:


> Fair!
> And I do agree I myself would not want to see it go. Entirely myself. There is a niche subculture of people who live their life colorful in expression and I’m not trying to suppress that.
> 
> I do see a lot of fetishized behavior that I think comes from many actual trisexuals, but also bisexuals etc often married ones etc. This is where I’m seeing some of the most bizarre fetishized behavior that I think makes a mockery.
> ...


Yeah, I’ve seen that fetishizing, and it is cringey, but... I don’t know, I can’t see how it would be discouraged without also discouraging genuine expression of “alternative” sexuality.

With the pride event... I can see the superficial element, a bandwagon effect, that takes down any meaningful representation/message in gestures like that. It sounds almost like your daughter is using the event as an excuse to do something “wild and fun” rather than represent LGBTQ... and in that way it is mocking the movement a bit. Well, she is 17. Aren’t we all kind of accidently mocking what we believe in at that age?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Sensational 

I saw this on FB today and, while I don't think you really need it, I hope it gives you a smile.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Sensational said:


> Does anyone else fall into LGBTQ and is turned off by the culture.
> 
> What I mean is there is alotta weird fuckers that are eccentric having identity crisis who are all over, gay clubs, gay dating, gay rights etc etc
> 
> ...


Though not LGBTQ myself, I've had at least two exes that were openly bisexual. The unicorn thing is very familiar, lol.
I also have several LGBTQ friends.

I've certainly noticed some people with "problems" will latch onto anything to give them some sense of meaning, identity or whatever. So, yeah, I guess that's a kind of avoidance, too.
Though they're often easy to avoid; those I've known tend to be very frail and upset over anything and everything.
They might also be prone to make their problems into yours due to the above.

Where I'm from, LGBTQ is not considered a big deal; you can for all intents and purposes be anything you want.
People will either not care, shrug and be "okay". Which makes a lot of LGBTQ culture from other places somewhat alien to me.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Gay pride parades are a form of entertainment with a social message. As with everything entertainment oriented, everything's exaggerated since people can't read each other's minds. That's how I perceive it, hence accept it, as a hetero. While I fully support freedom of sexuality between consenting adults, I'm conservative in my own manner of dress and generally aren't into watching excessive PDA between couples, drawing the line at holding hands, arms around each other and a quick peck for kissing. My lower tolerance level might be considered too free by some who prefer no touch between couples. It's all good since that's what freedom is all about.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I like eccentricity, generally. I think it is very likely a not so popular thing to suggest, but I wonder if there isn't somethings (plural, several things affecting it) making eccentricity and lgbtq correlate, perhaps there actually are fewer conventional people than in the general population?. I am not sure, but it is a hunch I have. Either way, if the culture seems more eccentric/weird, it could stem from the individual people making it up, or from circumstances making the culture grow that way, both might need to be considered, and of course a mixture.

But I get not feeling at home in the culture, and sometimes I think there can be a "side-show"-ness, in how it is depicted in media, though I think things have become better. What annoys me the most is the oversexualisation in media. Sure, it is called ****- and bi-sexual etc. and though there are now words for ****- and bi-romantic, in the general understanding I think most people think romance is part of it too, relationships, infatuations, breakups... but very often when ****- and bisxuality is brought up in media it seems to be about sex.

I wonder if a part of culture being less conventional, if it is? outside of how media depicts things I mean, if it could in some part have to do with less children? people often seem to become more conventional when they get children, and though there is now some possibility of adoption, and ivf, it might be a bit more uncommon, and have been before when the culture grew to be. So perhaps there are more of the funny childless aunts, and eccentric childless uncles in the lgbtq group, if not having the pressure to adapt and become more conventional because of children in the picture.

I have never been to a pride-parade, despite that I would say I am bisexual, but I don't know if it is so much because of the costumes or lack of clothes of some people, as that I feel like a bit of an impostor, as I don't really feel part. I live just like a heterosexual, and don't have to deal with any discrimination or other trouble, and I am married, so I don't need it to meet people, the only difference for me for not being heterosexual is what goes on in my head, reactions to fiction, imagination... possibly that I sometimes have worried about the possibility of becoming infatuated with female friends or aquaintances, or forgeting that men could interpret friendliness as interest just because I am a woman(which is stupid...). I can get the point of trying for chocking, or confronting for example in the parade, that it could be an answer to what people are uncomfortable with, or judging about, to show that they have no power over you. Other times I am guessing just for fun, when in a non-judging bubble where one can do as one wishes for once.

I don't know anything about dating and people looking to express fetishes etc. I don't know what a unicorn is, but from previous posts I am guessing a woman willing to have threesomes with couples? I get that could be really annoying...

I am guessing as lgbtq becomes more accepted, there will be less need to join forces for various sorts of sexual liberties, and then it will not all be lumped together like now, which would probably solve some of the problem.

edit: oh, homosexual was beeped out  that is what it should say under the stars, I forgot **** is not really accepted in english (which is a bit strange I think... but I guess there are historical reasons of some sort?)


----------



## Amenochu (Mar 2, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> I think that was meant for everyone else but y
> 
> 
> Suntide said:
> ...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Love it thanks 😊 
Made me smile 


tanstaafl28 said:


> @Sensational
> 
> I saw this on FB today and, while I don't think you really need it, I hope it gives you a smile.
> 
> View attachment 874465


----------



## Amenochu (Mar 2, 2021)

Sensational said:


> Fair!
> And I do agree I myself would not want to see it go. Entirely myself. There is a niche subculture of people who live their life colorful in expression and I’m not trying to suppress that.
> 
> I do see a lot of fetishized behavior that I think comes from many actual trisexuals, but also bisexuals etc often married ones etc. This is where I’m seeing some of the most bizarre fetishized behavior that I think makes a mockery.
> ...


How does wearing a fruit loop costume misrepresent tho? It's just self expression, even, now people from different groups are more self expressive. I just didn't get the main point here. It's still standing up for what they are in the end of the day right?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Why do you even waste your time replying to these arrogant breeders who know nothing about the community (such as it is).

Yes the alphabet soup is a trainwreck, mainly because of TQ but also a little bit of the B as well.

full of misogyny and homophobia
crossdressers, autogynephiles, and pedos cosplaying as trans people
straight people cosplaying as lgb
bi people who feel entitled to date or use gays and lesbians
genderspecials continually whining about pronouns and validation for their "identities"
trans continually whining about people who won't treat them as the opposite sex
racist white gays and lesbians
teenagers getting caught up in cult trans and mistakenly transitioning medically
tumblr culture of 70 zillion gender identities and new pronouns made up daily
bug chasing culture in the gay male community

The list of bullshit is endless.

I'm not part any lgbtlolwtfbbq: I'm for lesbians, I'm for female welfare in general, and everybody else can go to hell. I claim no affinity with these other people.


----------



## Amenochu (Mar 2, 2021)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> Why do you even waste your time replying to these arrogant breeders who know nothing about the community (such as it is).
> 
> Yes the alphabet soup is a trainwreck, mainly because of TQ but also a little bit of the B as well.
> 
> ...


I guess, also, lgbtq+ was made for the people of sexualities and genders in the first place right? So why count the people who are not actually trans or some sht bt got brainwashed into? And there are hypocrite people from group's to their own groups too, maybe the numbers vary


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Had a friend at uni who is gay and I think he felt a similiar thing of being expected to hold certain views and values because of his sexuality. I can speculate why an identity would form particularly when it comes to asserting oneself if strongly repressed. Like hoe the teen son turns militant atheist because of his overbearing Christian parents. So it takes a bit of a strong reaction to make a clean break with em. I even speculate it being like a phase perhaps in the same way one might overly identify with the MBTI category. I think on the latest fab 5 show the guy who cooks talked about how he didn’t fit into the more flamboyant fashion and expression. He tried it out but felt it wasn’t him. I also think one can sort of pick up a style based on the subculture one is in. The sort of slang you use and expression might change between settings like how you might have to conform to middle class stuff at work but speak more informally outside of work. I speak differently to my Australian friends than I to Americans because if different dialects.

And that association of being flamboyant is probably also dying away some in media where people aren’t solely characterized by their sexuality as its more accepted now. Although that rejection is still pretty strong throughout also. Being a gay teen in my small American town is pretty terrible although getting better. It has created controversy in this town and really riled up people when there was some rainbow flags in a 4th of July parade.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

attic said:


> edit: oh, homosexual was beeped out  that is what it should say under the stars, I forgot **** is not really accepted in english (which is a bit strange I think... but I guess there are historical reasons of some sort?)


yeah that seems pretty home of phobic to me


----------



## JimT (May 31, 2010)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> Why do you even waste your time replying to these arrogant breeders who know nothing about the community (such as it is).
> 
> Yes the alphabet soup is a trainwreck, mainly because of TQ but also a little bit of the B as well. [..._rest of post is snipped_]


Some say that the LGBTQ community may yet be the salvation of the human race.

Such an idea sounds grandiose, of course, but bear with me...

Mainstream culture is getting pounded and kneaded and mashed into monotony and homogeneity by the PC, SJW, feminist, leftist culture. Meantime, in contrast to that, the LGBTQ community has always been--and remains--transgressive, free, and in-your-face. In fact that's probably the answer to the OP and the question of why the LGBTQ community is such a train wreck: It's because the LGBTQ community is becoming one of the last places where you can really be yourself, which makes it an attractive place for those who don't fit into the cookie-cutter mainstream culture.

Here is an example of that sort of thinking:

Social commentator Camille Paglia (who is herself a lesbian and a political lefty, by the way) says that modern feminism has been waging a war on traditional masculinity, trying to eradicate it from mainstream culture. And she says that they may well succeed. But she goes on to say that traditional masculinity is fetishized by parts of the gay community, so traditional masculinity will always remain alive-and-well in that culture, to be resurrected by the mainstream when needed.

Here is a quote from _Sexual Personae_ by Camille Paglia, published 1990, also republished in _Free Women, Free Men_, published 2017:

_--"Androgyny, which some feminists promote as a pacifist blueprint for sexual utopia, belongs to the contemplative rather than the actual life. It is the ancient prerogative of priests, shamans, and artists. Feminists have politicized it as a weapon against the masculine principle. Redefined, it now means men must be like women and women can be whatever they like..."_
--But then Paglia goes on to say that traditional masculinity will survive_ "... in the aggressive energy of the streets. Fortunately gay men of every social class have preserved the cult of the masculine, which will therefore never lose its aesthetic legitimacy. Major peaks of Western culture have been accompanied by a high incidence of male homosexuality—in classical Athens and Renaissance Florence and London. Male concentration and projection are self-enhancing, leading to supreme achievements of Apollonian conceptualization..."_

Now before people line up to crucify me for blasphemy of one sort or another, given my politically incorrect comments above, let me just say this:

I suspect that Paglia is being a bit tongue-in-cheek with her comments, and so am I. (Paglia's a 1960s, in-your-face, gonzo, over-the-top commentator, and she likes ruffling feathers.) But I also think there's a kernel of truth there as well. The LGBTQ community doesn't necessarily march in lockstep with the current PC, SJW, lefty culture. The LGBTQ community traditionally stands apart and separate from mainstream culture, whatever the mainstream culture may consist of. Even when mainstream culture becomes gay-friendly, the LGBTQ community will keep pushing the limits. The LGBTQ community is transgressive. And the transgressive nature of the LGBTQ culture will always accord it a special place within the larger community as a breeding ground for new ideas and a place to preserve and showcase counterculture ways of living. And from that comes both progress and salvation.


----------



## Amenochu (Mar 2, 2021)

JimT said:


> Some say that the LGBTQ community may yet be the salvation of the human race.
> 
> Such an idea sounds grandiose, of course, but bear with me...
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you said, the point you gave on how and why people might find the lgbtq community to be a identity of theirs, how MAINSTREAM media effects that, now note that I'm leaning towards one side _specifying I'm this or that side supporter makes the other side jump straight into conclusion and they don't even think it's possible to agree and also DISAGREE from that side_ and anti-traditionalist.
Media is not only in western countries right? It plays a great role to break down the already 'not fit' for the masculine standards in other countries in which even man with no beard are shamed. You can weight the standard then. People are heavily influenced by these, other than the 'picture perfect not masculine and free person' who is not free themselves, bt cooky cutter person, the influence the sjw, feminist media plays for men is alot too, just that geographical difference. Double standards are ruining that.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I haven’t seen you around in so long 🙂
Hope life is good wellsy 




Wellsy said:


> Had a friend at uni who is gay and I think he felt a similiar thing of being expected to hold certain views and values because of his sexuality. I can speculate why an identity would form particularly when it comes to asserting oneself if strongly repressed. Like hoe the teen son turns militant atheist because of his overbearing Christian parents. So it takes a bit of a strong reaction to make a clean break with em. I even speculate it being like a phase perhaps in the same way one might overly identify with the MBTI category. I think on the latest fab 5 show the guy who cooks talked about how he didn’t fit into the more flamboyant fashion and expression. He tried it out but felt it wasn’t him. I also think one can sort of pick up a style based on the subculture one is in. The sort of slang you use and expression might change between settings like how you might have to conform to middle class stuff at work but speak more informally outside of work. I speak differently to my Australian friends than I to Americans because if different dialects.
> 
> And that association of being flamboyant is probably also dying away some in media where people aren’t solely characterized by their sexuality as its more accepted now. Although that rejection is still pretty strong throughout also. Being a gay teen in my small American town is pretty terrible although getting better. It has created controversy in this town and really riled up people when there was some rainbow flags in a 4th of July parade.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I really appreciated this. I think this is closer to the thoughts I had but the words and narration I couldn’t fully find to describe. And it made me chuckle 🤣



Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> Why do you even waste your time replying to these arrogant breeders who know nothing about the community (such as it is).
> 
> Yes the alphabet soup is a trainwreck, mainly because of TQ but also a little bit of the B as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Sensational said:


> I haven’t seen you around in so long 🙂
> Hope life is good wellsy


Yeah not that active but was lurking before going to bed. Lifes good. Daughters 10 months old and I am a stay at home dad looking after her, got both covid19 vaccinations, doing full time master of arts in teaching. I’ve been doing well although busy being productive with bubs but got some support from family. Been eating better and exercising a little. Overall life is good and I’m getting closer to some of the things I want in the long term.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

attic said:


> edit: oh, homosexual was beeped out  that is what it should say under the stars, I forgot **** is not really accepted in english (which is a bit strange I think... but I guess there are historical reasons of some sort?)


I think it's because sometimes people use **** as an insult, so it's being bleeped out even when you're using it to describe homosexuality.

In English it's not uncommon to call someone that but it's less specific than homosexual and it's more used sort of like a slur I guess. It's like slang and slang is probably used more often for slurs or becomes a slur idk.

I think the bleeper thing just thinks we're calling each other "homos" like American middle school boys do, not discussing homosexuality. lol

Edit: But it doesn't bleep out homos? That's kind of lame. lol


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Does anyone else fall into LGBTQ and is turned off by the culture.
> 
> What I mean is there is alotta weird fuckers that are eccentric having identity crisis who are all over, gay clubs, gay dating, gay rights etc etc
> 
> ...


1. Dysphoria is a bitch and society is extremely gendered. 
2. Gay dating or being out is dangerous even in the most liberal places. If ppl seem "obsessed" it's bc their lives are literally on the line if they trust the wrong person or happened to be in the wrong place.
3. If women realize they're actually gay then I imagine they would be bored with a het relationship. 🙃
4. Poly as in polysexual or polyamorous?
5. A lot of that "weird" is better than the normie hetero culture that society wants us all to subscribe to lmaoo
6. To answer the question tho: it feels weird to me bc most of the ppl I come across are younger than me so different generation OR they're allosexual so I feel creeped out by this huge sex energy ppl put off.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

DOGSOUP said:


> yeah that seems pretty home of phobic to me


do you mean using the short form of homosexual, or that it is beeped out?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

attic said:


> do you mean using the short form of homosexual, or that it is beeped out?


the beeping


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Sensational said:


> And I should point out while probably most people are LGBTQ, for me it’s almost like when people used to sign up for the circus in the 1800s and turn their whatever into a side show.


it's been that way for decades... 

the old guard gets pushed out, the new guard comes in and only about 10% stay after the fad dies. 

we could look back at famous bisexuals that regretted coming out like the dude from placebo or bowie, well, there's a long list of musicians, performers, actors, especially among those that entered into monogamous relationships or found themselves typecasted. 

we could get into the war between the transmedicalists and transtrenders

between the political lesbians and that various women that say they're sexually attracted to other women

there's also male version which is split between g-zero-y and incels vs your standard homos.

and then, of course, the wide range of magical umbrella / alphabet soup identities that too frequently weaponize everything.. whereas most just want an average life vs a 24/7 pride parade or protest march... 






you know it never fails when a str8 pop star that makes it big in the lgbt community but then takes a nose dive in the charts to come out swinging at the community with a fist full of homophobia. virtually every gay pop cult princess has.. it's almost always the same gist of a quote about how they single handedly championed lgbt rights by kissing a girl in one of their videos or dancing in a gay club, just so the rest of us could take drugs, get aids and take drugs in speedos on a float. madonna/kylie/tori/cho/mcgowan.. so many others. 






and the elders shake their heads at it but don't fret none... 









Hasbian Pride, Worn-Out Sluts, and Bisexuality


Susie, I want to interview you about your bisexuality. In your memoir, you mention a little girl in day care whom you had a crush on when you were two. Your romantic fantasy was that she was Rose Red and you were Snow White. You were already queering fairy tales,...



web.archive.org













All Oppression is Connected


Staceyann Chin is a female spoken word poet who speaks here about intersectionality and how every oppression is, in fact, very very connected. (Warning: Strong Language Used) Transcript of the poem…




howpriseesit.wordpress.com


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

neglected the elder gay folk music









Once Upon A Time - Romanovsky And Phillips


Romanovsky And Phillips - Once Upon A Time Lyrics. Romanovsky And Phillips Be Political Not Polite Once Upon A Time (We continue to grow and evolve as a community. The changes are often sur




www.songlyrics.com


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I am a polynomial and I also found Brokeback Mountain to be an eccentric identity crisis disaster film.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I am a polynomial and I also found Brokeback Mountain to be an eccentric identity crisis disaster film.


what about:






though old skool torture, would have forced you to sit thru Claire of The Moon...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Rift said:


> what about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Claire of the Moon Trailer


http://www.wolfevideo.com/products/claire-of-the-moon/ — Get it on DVD from WolfeVideo.com! One of the most popular lesbian films of all time. CLAIRE OF THE ...




www.youtube.com



























* *














This Week: Homosexuals (1964) - extract


Extract from Homosexuals (1964). Watch the complete programme on BFI Player (UK only): http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-homosexuals-1964/Explore LGBT Brit...




www.youtube.com













This Week: Lesbians (1965) - extract


Extract from Lesbians (1965). Watch the complete programme on BFI Player (UK only): http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-lesbians-1965/Explore LGBT Britain: h...




www.youtube.com













Life Behind Bars for GBT Inmates at the K6G


Watch and read more here about Life Behind Bars for GBT Inmates at the K6G: http://bit.ly/1woqzPoAt the Los Angeles County Men's Central Jail, a separate win...




www.youtube.com













Legalize Gay Marriage: Global Fight For Human Rights (LGBTQ+ Documentary) | Real Stories


A global revolution is underway to obtain what UN Secretary General Ban Ki Moon and Barack Obama call ‘the final frontier in human rights’: the universal dec...




www.youtube.com







https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWW1Xdyit9YHcHYsl7AH9dEVR0k7o0HXC











Christine Jorgenson speaking at UCLA 4/26/1972


From the archives of the UCLA Communications Studies Department. Digitized 2013.The views and ideas expressed in these videos are not necessarily shared by t...




www.youtube.com













The Rejected (1961)


See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_RejectedIntroduced by KQED's General Manager James Day, The Rejected was the first ever U.S. televised documentary abo...




www.youtube.com







https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC93rF1fRFF4HWc4ohDCQ1Ig











LGBT History 101 - Outtakes from VITO (2011)


A survey of LGBT history compiled from outtakes from the 2011 documentary VITO, produced and directed by Jeffrey Schwarz.1 - Pre-Stonewall 2 - Mental Illness...




www.youtube.com







https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCybT8gLcxXxzclpwSyCyvww/videos











Lesbian Avengers Eat Fire Too


Lesbian Avengers Eat Fire Too offers a rare insiders' look at the New York group's first year, from their initial groundbreaking demo in front of an elementa...




www.youtube.com









__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com













Being Gay in the Thirties (Gay Life)


Follow me on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/thearsonessIn this outstanding episode of pioneering 1980s TV series Gay Life, Gifford Skinner describes wh...




www.youtube.com













Gay Pride 1979- Inside Story


I copied this text from Tom Robinson's website: http://tomrobinson.bandcamp.com/album...1979 was a cusp year for gay people in the UK: the liberation movemen...




www.youtube.com













A Queer Romance: Gay Characters and Male Bonding in Early Film (silent film and pre-code)


This extended video essay takes the viewer through the first four decades of movie-making, from 1894 to 1934, examining the representations of gay men and in...




www.youtube.com













The Story of the Gay Holocaust (Complete Documentary)


The vastly ignored history of Germany's war on gay men during World War 2.A special note: Trans women were also persecuted but Germany categorized them as ga...




www.youtube.com













Sexual Inversion : Havelock Ellis : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Book digitized by Google from the library of Harvard University and uploaded to the Internet Archive by user tpb.



archive.org













In the Life: Ep. 1705, "A Visible History"


In the Life: Ep. 1705, "A Visible History" Original air date: February 2008. Featured guest: Larry Kramer.Summary: This episode is a reversion featuring seg...




www.youtube.com













Author Eric Cervini discusses "The Deviant’s War: The Homosexual vs. The United States of America"


In 1957, a government astronomer named Frank Kameny was dismissed from his position for being a gay man. This event catalyzed a years-long crusade of resista...




www.youtube.com













Queer Dress Codes, part 1


A lecture for my Fashion in the Avant-Garde students that talks about a few key moments in LGBT fashion. I paired this with a long excerpt of the excellent d...




www.youtube.com













LGBT Film History: The Early Years (1910s – 1920s)


In this video essay, I take a look at early cinematic depictions of homosexuality, especially during the Weimar era (1919 – 1933) in Germany. 28 May 2019 mar...




www.youtube.com













A look back at gay life in San Francisco in 1976


It was a time before pride parades, the rainbow flag, the White Night riots and HIV and AIDS devastated a community. We've been digging through the ABC7 arch...




www.youtube.com













Cambodian Lesbian Documentary "Daughter and Marriage"


After you were born, your gender is identified by your family or others. When you grow up and know what is right or wrong, like or dislike, ... your gender i...




www.youtube.com













Beneath My Skin documentary


Inspired by the best-selling novel, My Secrets Your Lies, Beneath My Skin delves into the lives of Czar, Jazzmine, Myesha, and Nymfo. They share their coming...




www.youtube.com













MENTALITY "Girls Like Us" (Full LGBT Documentary)


A Memphis-based documentary that gives a raw and candid look at the lives of lesbian studs.Mentality “Girls Like Us” shares the stories of three lesbian stud...




www.youtube.com









__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com













Queer Harlem Renaissance : A Prospectus (prod. by Shoga Films)


https://www.shogafilms.com/[email protected] HARLEM RENAISSANCE, A PROSPECTUS(prod by SHOGA FILMS)narrated by DAVEED DIGGSShoga Films has produced and deve...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8TrohViKpyLf-yeDdWmjEssR7mA8i2za





https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8TrohViKpyKBnLMnjJ21uUIBlQndPU4-



eh, it's a young person's world... the novelty will wear off about the same time the next generation hits their obnoxious teens and start flooding the scene... to drown them out like every generation does to the one before it.



























lot of people have issues with the scene... especially in the cities. to which then most end up moving to lgbt friendly suburb usually after hitting 40 while the youngest and eldest dissidents are more apt to try the radical extremes of moving to a rural place - often in the form of a semi-private cooperative or intentional community. the legacy organized groups fell prey to partiers and in turn drugs, drama. . . which there are only a handful left, anymore. . . while most are fresh cooperatives that have a short shelf life. they often clash with local rural lgbts aka dairy queens.

all the varying online cliques make it seem worse than it is.. toss in the inter/national lgbt orgs vs your local center.. though even they can be a mixed bag, too, as they desperately try to stay relevant and play the hokey-pokey of ever changing social politics. I'd say core lgbt are generally more comfortable str8s than with the umbrella factions at this point - too many labels, drama, and not much of it meaning anything but negatively impacting statistics, funding and research for lgbt. it's led to the closure of iconic and historical pubs that simply didn't want to put up with the bs like getting protested for using the wrong toothpick supplier or what many term as the new puritans that want to blow the doors off the old establishment but then never venture inside once they have. most, unfortunately, end up abandoning lgbt orgs and centers when they feel it no longer supports their needs. glaad and hrc has gotten massive criticism from the start of their orgs but since they hand out awards the community feels doesn't matter much and it's great way for a celeb to avoid rehab talk when they can come out and say they could possibly, maybe, see themselves in a relationship with the same sex because that never gets old I Kissed A Girl [Jill Sobule ~ OFFICIAL VIDEO]









Britney and Madonna MAd TV Skit


Me Agianst The Music Mad Tv Style




www.youtube.com






maybe I can dig up the archives from when the centers started removing community from g&l centers.. a lot of people were ticked off over that, watching the trend to move from honoring community leaders to celebrities, politicians and trust fund babies in need of a cause, publicity or a distraction. the various cities known for their lgbt community - that incidentally got pushed out during the hipster era which moved to these areas because of what they were but then didn't like the communities present and fought to get rid of them. which would start off a larger controversy of gentrification chains as the community fled from these cities into just developing communities which displaced other communities... and so on.

older lesbians inevitably surrender to cruises, older homos keep their schedules clear for smaller, more specialized niche events that cater to them aka scenes with little to no twinks. or move into fetish circles if they're chasing that. . . where they get more play. now, you'll get the occasional mo and les at the others' events but that goes to personal flavors. bisexuals get left out as often they're regulated to either str8 or gay scenes for the formal, though I'm sure there's still some geriatric key parties still around. and elderly trans, that have been trans for more decades than not tend to isolate, or really, all lgbt, will inevitably fall in their own support systems and private groups; chosen family.

the average lgbt folk will move to areas with a sizable lgbt population but not massive... another major city that doesn't get as much fanfare aka more conservative, or inevitably move into more conservative social circles.. to which there's a wide variety without being politically conservative.









Cree Summer- Savior Self


The music video for the snng 'Savior Self' by Cree Summer. Directed by Mikki Willis for the Elevate Films Fest




www.youtube.com





toronto no longer has its steps...
but the memories last


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kids+in+the+hall+steps


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

_ - 'ey, look at them eccentric cute fuckers.





[Verse 1]
Fate has laughed in my face
And gave me a gift
Threw me unto a warm star
The skin so close, the eyes distant
I take matters into my own hands
My desire is manned

[Verse 2]
Where the sweet water dies
Because it corrupts in salt
I have the little prince in mind
A king without queen
Whenever a woman leaves me
Then the bright world is confused

[Chorus]
Man versus man
My skin belongs to the gentlemen
Man versus man
Like-minded people stick together
Man versus man
I am the servant of two gentlemen
Man versus man
Like-minded people stick together


[Verse 3]
I am the corners of every room
I am the shadow of every tree
No link is missing in my chain
When the lust pulls from behind
My gender calls me a traitor
I am the nightmare of every father

[Chorus]
Man versus man
My skin belongs to the gentlemen
Man versus man
Like-minded people stick together
Man versus man
Still my heart freezes on some days
Man versus man
Cold tongues that beat there

[Interlude]
Cold tongues that beat there
******/slur for gay men
******/slur for gay men

[Bridge]
Balance doesn't interest me
The sun shines in my face
Still my heart freezes on some days
Cold tongues that beat there

[Outro]
******/slur for gay men
Man versus man
******/slur for gay men
Man versus man _


I won't join them even thou I'm bisexual. I will however defend their right to express themselves and exist. I dislike all culture and politics forcing people to change their identity "to fit".


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Sensational said:


> Does anyone else fall into LGBTQ and is turned off by the culture.
> 
> What I mean is there is alotta weird fuckers that are eccentric having identity crisis who are all over, gay clubs, gay dating, gay rights etc etc
> 
> ...


I'm not LGBT+ but I had a discussion with a gay person once and he told me that he is also annoyed by the LGBT+ culture. That it makes the people who already hated LGBT+ to hate them even more. And that if you're decent with people the vast majority of them will have no issue with you.

Personally, I'm mixed about this. One one hand, I understand that LGBT+ are discriminated and something needs to be done about this. I mean, it's not my problem who are other people dating. If a man dates a man or a woman dates a woman, it literally does me no amount of harm, so why should I be against it? the Bible? we're all sinners, aren't we? Dancing is also a sin if I remember correctly, but I don't see such an outright opposition to dance. But on the other hand, this LGBT+ movement is indeed an over the top exaggeration.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

I remember telling a former gay classmate (ENFJ) my impressions after a few months in the city where he had been living for years. His reply was short: “*I'm not your sick bucket!*” Did he see himself as the proud owner of the gay infrastructure of this city of millions, or was he just satisfied with his own little niche? Criticism was apparently forbidden, perhaps precisely because the big city had not worked miracles on him and provided him with a boyfriend. For the sake of de-escalation, I then changed the subject. There is a lot of frustration and a lot of despair that doesn't fit the official image of gays having fun day and night.



Sensational said:


> And yes I probably do get annoyed dealing with biphobia from lesbians and also dealing with creepy bored couples. And stupid dudes that try to date bi chicks so they can try to fuck 2 chicks. But I don’t believe it was my baseline for most of what I brought up. They were examples of things I come across, again from my perspective. I’m not saying I’m right with anything. That was part of why I was curious if anyone else has come across sorta sees collective group as a fetished subculture off side show type bizarre stuff.


You too have sought validation for your criticism and have been criticised for it. Unfortunately, you use ‘LGBTQ’ and ‘gay’ in a disorienting way. What may be perceived as LGBTQ by outsiders is in practice GAY only, in the narrow sense of G; this is true even of organisations that claim to be LGBTQ. I don't see anything wrong with that. ‘Lesbian’ is obviously too lesbian for you, but generally G just doesn’t mean L, and I doubt you know the G infrastructure from your own experience. You seem like an elephant walking through two china shops, and to that extent I find the allergic reactions of the shopkeepers understandable.

Fortunately, I can’t confirm your complaints as far as the G side of LGBTQ is concerned, and I think I can say that because I have looked around extensively and also know gay organisations from the inside. If I have anything to complain about, it’s only that gays are just as boring as other people. But when I read your complaints, I have to congratulate myself once again for not being a woman. 

By the way, some have a strong desire for self-expression through clothing, others don’t:

Paulo Ribeiro Cardoso, Helda Soﬁa Costa and Liliana Andreia Novais write in _Fashion consumer proﬁles in the Portuguese market: involvement, innovativeness, self-expression and impulsiveness as segmentation criteria_:

*Innovativeness*

Innovativeness is the consumer’s propensity to buy new and different products rather than remain with prior choices and consumption patterns (Im et al., 2003). It can also be deﬁned as the degree to which a consumer is willing to adopt new ideas relatively earlier than other members in a social system (Rogers, 1995). This concept is based on the adoption theory proposed by Rogers (1995). The author divided individuals according to their speed of adoption of a new product: into *innovators*, *early adopters*, *early majority*, *late majority* and *laggards*. This predisposition to try new things is domain speciﬁc, i.e. consumers who are likely to adopt the latest new products or brands in one category may be laggards in another (Goldsmith et al., 1998). Therefore, innovativeness should not be measured as a general concept, but related to speciﬁc products (Goldsmith and Hofacker, 1991). […]

In the fashion context, *consumer innovativeness* was correlated with a range of variables. For instance, Jordaan and Simpson (2006) have found that *highly innovative people* tend to *take more risks*, to have *higher opinion leadership scores*, to be more well informed about new products and to be more involved in the product category. Other studies have demonstrated that innovators spent more on fashion products (Goldsmith et al., 1999b; Jordaan and Simpson, 2006) and can be more inﬂuenced by brands in their decisions (Beaudoin and Lachance, 2006; Hsu and Chang, 2008). Furthermore, they are willing to pay more to get new products than are less innovative consumers. Hence, they are more price insensitive than other buyers (Goldsmith et al., 2005). In terms of demographic variables, several authors veriﬁed that in the fashion clothing industry, *females tend to be more innovative than males* (Beaudoin et al., 2003; Jordaan and Simpson, 2006).

*Self-expression *

According to Belk (1988, p. 139) ‘We are what we have’. In fact, a way of understanding what the consumption of products mean is recognizing that, knowingly or unknowingly, *consumers consider their possessions as parts of themselves* (Belk, 1988). Consumers frequently make choices as a form of *self-expression*, either stating ‘*this is who I am*’ or expressing ‘*this is what I want to become*’ (Johnson and Ein-Gar, 2008). The extended self construct is based on the idea that *consumers search for products that are congruent with their selves* (Sivadas and Venkatesh, 1995). The consumers’ *possessions of products deﬁne them*: in the ﬁrst place, because they spend time and resources deciding, buying and using them, and in the second place, because they use products to express their inner self as a form of exhibiting to others what they are (Mittal, 2006).

This would be the case when products are helpful in promoting some component of the *self-concept*. These products create involvement, even affection, particularly if consumers view these products as possessions that allow him/her to *deﬁne and express his/her ‘self’* (Mittal, 2006). Clothing, in particular, can be used as a code, a language that allows a message to be created and understood (Auty and Elliott, 1998). Fashion clothing often represents an important symbolic consumption decision of consumers. It says what the individual is like (O’Cass, 2001).

It is generally accepted by researchers that consumers choose clothing to *enhance their image* and *communicate their identity to others* (Shim and Bickle, 1994; Auty and Elliott, 1998; Mckinney et al., 2004). Basically, consumers value symbolic product and brand beneﬁts since these beneﬁts can help them construct their self-identity or present themselves to others. Consumption and use of products can be employed to *satisfy psychological needs*, such as *creating one’s self-concept, reinforcing and expressing self- identity and allowing one to afﬁrm one’s individuality *(Escalas, 2004). […]

*Cluster 1 (36.5%)* was labelled *‘Moderates’*. This group shows a *considerable fashion involvement*, moderate values in fashion innovativeness and *do not especially use clothing to express themselves*. In shopping activity, they are very prudent and do not present impulsive behaviour. For this group, the clothing brands are somewhat important to the decision process. Price, quality and comfort are very important when buying clothing. *They buy clothes with a moderate frequency* (approximately once every 1–6 months). ‘Moderates’ found in this study have some parallel with the ‘fashion followers’ (Gutman and Mills, 1982; Workman and Studak, 2006) and also with the ‘Laggards’ (Du Preez et al., 2007). These groups showed moderate levels of fashion interest.

*Cluster 2 (37.4%)*, named as *‘Apathetics’*, demonstrate a low involvement with fashion products. Therefore, they do not search for any innovativeness when shopping for clothes and they *do not express themselves through clothing*. They are prudent and therefore do not show an impulsive buying tendency in their shopping activity. For them, brand is not too important in the decisionmaking process, but they attach a great deal of signiﬁcance to price, quality and comfort. In fact, this is the group who most value these three aspects. ‘Apathetics’ *rarely shop for clothes*, approximately once every 6 months. This cluster has some similarities with some consumer categories identiﬁed in other studies, such as the ‘rejectors’ (Gutman and Mills, 1982), the ‘uninvolveds or apathetic’ (Lumpkin, 1985) and the ‘apathetic users of clothing’ (Shim and Bickle, 1994).

*Cluster 3 (26.1%)*, labelled *‘Enthusiasts’*, *strongly values fashion products*. They are highly involved with fashion and show *high levels of innovativeness*. This result conﬁrms previous studies that concluded that fashion product involvement is positively correlated with domain *innovativeness* (Jordaan and Simpson, 2006). ‘Enthusiasts’ see clothing as products that can be incorporated in their self-expression and *use fashion to express themselves*. This group is most likely to make impulse purchases.

DOI: 10.1111/j.1470-6431.2010.00891.x



Sensational said:


> I am bisexual. I am half ****.


I suppose half '****' means half h-o-m-o. That’s nonsense, of course. *Bisexuality = heterosexuality + homosexuality*, and not heterosexuality/2 + homosexuality/2. ‘Bisexuality’ is merely a terminological union of two terms that were also created at the end of the 19th century only – with disastrous consequences. For all practical purposes, one is homosexual if one moves within the homosexual infrastructure, and nothing else. What else one is interested in doesn't matter _until it matters_. After all, in the high mountains you don’t keep saying, “You know, I’m not really a mountaineer – I also like to go to the sea!”



Deuce said:


> I'll offer myself as an example of the young heterosexual woman : the classical stuff of being a good wife getting married or raising children is not attractive to me at all any longer and there's no alternative in representation in the "heterosexual culture" (if it makes sense to talk about "heterosexual culture" but in TV a celibate childless heterosexual woman of 30's or so is still frequently depicted as some lost chaotic person who is having trouble settling in, not as a real embraceable life choice).


The demonstrative tolerance of the establishment’s current lapdogs (GLT) helps to perpetuate societal anachronisms. The heterosexualisation of homosexuality, which is pursued together with assimilationist gays, ensures that less traditional ways of life retain outsider status. Free sexuality, and worse, free love, still inspire terror. “From such crooked wood as that which man is made of, nothing straight can be fashioned.”


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Don't know how the first few repliers didn't quite grasp what Sensational was saying. Honestly, surprised.


As she said, she isn't isn't being offensive or trying to be. She's genuinely curious.

I think I might know the type of people she's talking about.

People that don't fit into major sexual or identity categories so they latch onto to LGBT because it seems to be the becoming the place for _whatever _is deviating from conventional standards.

Edit: What I mean is the "niche" identities that aren't wholly gay, lesbian, bisexual or transgender.

I'm still not sure what exactly _queer_ is supposed to concretely define. Wait.. WOuld you include the minority identities under queer? I don't know...


----------

